# Not Tivo related, Sky Movies excessive profits



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Could be good news for customer of Virgin. 

Ofcom have reported that Sky have been found to be making far too much money from the movie channels and have far too much control over the main studie releases and if witheld they could force Sky to reduce the wholesale price of Sky movies to all 3rd parties

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/broadcasting/news/a302632/sky-making-excessive-profits-from-movies.html

Personally we had the movie channels over Christmas but after a couple of months they seem to just keep showing the same films on different channels


----------



## bradleyem (May 23, 2002)

Good, let's hope something comes of it. 
In my opinion there should be a complete split of carrier and content provider.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

There's a UK Chat off topic forum for posting things which are not about TiVo..


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I guess there's no Mods around today. Ozsat must be busy


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

bradleyem said:


> Good, let's hope something comes of it.
> In my opinion there should be a complete split of carrier and content provider.


Bing, Bing, Bing.

That's the sound of me thumbsing this post up three times.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

M_at said:


> Bing, Bing, Bing.
> 
> That's the sound of me thumbsing this post up three times.


I thought that too and wonder now if that's why Virgin sold TV channels because Ofcom are planning to say 'providers' can't own the TV channels they are broadcasting.
Although I have been with Sky for years I have always resented having to give Rupert Murdoch any of my cash.
Tivo coming back via Virgin has given me a reason to finally ditch Sky


----------



## Moe UK (Nov 27, 2009)

Unlikely that OFCOM would have the testicular fortitude to do something so radical, they couldn't even decide on the Movies issue and had to refer it to the competition commission. If the did go down that road Sky would have a huge problem as they have small percentages in so many different channels.

Plus there would be no profit in the satellite business as all they do is rent space on Astra, the money maker is the channels and they would simply find some silly loophole. Remember this the same company that was refused a British Broadcasting license and then just ran their operation out of Europe and then bought a license by buying up the competition.

As wrong as that is you have to admire their tenacity.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

It will only get worse if Rupert Murdoch is allowed to take back a controlling share.
I did Media Studies and even back then learnt how underhand his business practices are and his 'news' isn't independent at all.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Moe UK said:


> Unlikely that OFCOM would have the testicular fortitude to do something so radical, they couldn't even decide on the Movies issue and had to refer it to the competition commission. .


That's because it's the Competition Commission's job, not OFCOM's?


----------



## Moe UK (Nov 27, 2009)

Well thats where the lines blur, OFCOM can rule on the sale of Sky Sports and force Sky to make it available on other platforms, although of course Sky is challenging this in court, but they don't have the power over movies?

Unless this is specifically on how movies rights are bought, which seems very different in the UK then it is in the US.


----------

